
Show HN: Boost by Humbot, a scholarship for homework help - shafyy
https://humbot.io/boost
======
shafyy
We launched Humbot a couple of months back. With Humbot, we're providing
instant homework help for school kids by real humans. We charge a fixed fee of
only $99/month.

Humbot Boost is our scholarship program: Students can apply and, if selected,
can access Humbot for a significantly reduced rate of only $15/month. We
launched Boost because our goal is to drive down the cost of high-quality
education in the coming years. We aim to offer 1-on-1 tutoring at a lower
price to everyone someday. Unfortunately, today we can't build a sustainable
business with this pricing. But with Boost, we can start enabling more and
more kids from lower-income families to improve their education and do better
at school.

I know that HN users are not our direct target group, but I'm happy to hear
your thoughts and feedback. Also, feel free to share it with loved ones that
could benefit from this.

